# Mais que se passe t'il dans le bar ???



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Est-ce du à la canicule de ces derniers jours ? Aux congés qui se terminent ? A l'usure du temps ? A la motivation qui s'érode au fil des posts ?
Il m'a semblé déceler dans certains threads du bar, de l'animosité, de l'agacement, de l'amertume aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Des sujets innocents tournent en bastons, en règlements de comptes souvent sournois ... 
Des posteurs réputés modérés lèvent leurs poings vengeurs, les fleurets ne sont plus mouchetés et parfois meme quelques insultes s'immiscent dans les phrases les plus anodines !
Personnellement, j'ai commis quelques posts qu'à présent je regrette et je me suis laissé aller à certains comportements que j'ai toujours réprouvés !
J'en éprouve du regret et de la tristesse surtout quand certains, à juste titre, me rappellent avoir montré les limites de ma tolérance...
Alors, je me pose la question : pourquoi ?
Certains rétorqueront : "ce n'est qu'un forum parmi d'autres, on s'en fiche !" - d'autres diront : "t'as que ça à penser ???"
Tout ce que je souhaite, c'est de pouvoir rire ou sourire en vous, en nous lisant !
Le problème est que pour l'instant, les sourires, quand sourires il y a,  sont un peu crispés et forcés !!!
Heureusement, il y a quelques threads qui font exception, mais ils deviennent de plus en plus rares !
Alors, resaisissons-nous et s'il vous plait : rions !!!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (22 Août 2003)

Allez, c'est ma tournée,
Rien de tel qu'un petit verre pour calmer les esprits (un seul parce qu'apres on les échauffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Arrrffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au moins, ton avatar mets de bonne humeur, joyeux branleur !!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que je souhaite, c'est de pouvoir rire ou sourire en vous, en nous lisant !...
> 
> ...Alors, resaisissons-nous et s'il vous plait : rions !!!



Oui, rions et devisons gaiement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, rions et devisons gaiement


Ouais ... et bannissons la violence de ce forum !!!!!
ps : et le premier qui vient ici pour foutre la m..., on lui pète la gueule !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

J'en profiterais aussi pour prévenir Dark gentiment : 
dans le top 50, je suis en 10ième position avec 43 posts de plus que Dark qui me talonne en 11ième position !!!
Alors, Dark, fais gaffe : une tentative de dépassement et t'es rayé de mon testament !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... et bannissons la violence de ce forum !!!!!


Macinside me  semble  tout à fait approprié  pour ce genre de boulot


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... et bannissons la violence de ce forum !!!!!
> ps : et le premier qui vient ici pour foutre la m..., on lui pète la gueule !!!



et je viens avec toi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... et bannissons la violence de ce forum !!!!!
> ps : et le premier qui vient ici pour foutre la m..., on lui pète la gueule !!!



et pour offrir un coup, c'est permis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









même si je ne suis pas tout à fait innocent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> et je viens avec toi


Alors, accroche-toi :






ps : si tu sens quelque chose dans le dos, ben euh, c'est la boucle de mon ceinturon !!!


----------



## bebert (22 Août 2003)

Ben oui, thebig, quand je viens au bar c'est principalement pour me marrer, délirer, discuter de sujets légers, flooder. Mais à part ton humour ravageur et fédérateur, celui de la plupart d'entre nous n'est pas du goût de tout le monde.
Quant au sujet dits légers, ils sont mis à l'index illico par les "esprits supérieurs".
Il y a de la place pour tout le monde ici, ça va pas fort en ce moment mais ça ne peut aller que mieux !


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



vous auriez pu fermer la porte, tous les deux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



ah, le bleu de tes yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'en suis tout retourné


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis tout retourné











 ... ZIP !!!!!
ps : t'aurais du faire gaffe vieux raleur, y'a des rapides ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ZIP !!!!!
> ps : t'aurais du faire gaffe vieux raleur, y'a des rapides ici !!!



euh...
vous seriez pas un peu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> vous seriez pas un peu


Moi non, ou alors pas encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais y'en a certains qui sont pas très regardants !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

Faut comprendre, TheBig : les vacances, la canicule, quelques abus, peut-être, pour certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bilan, pas mal de flooders fatigués. Pour se réveiller, ils poussent de grands cris, essayent de faire pédaler la pompe à adrénaline.

Mais je suis sûr que notre sociologue patenté et néammoins clermontois pourrait nous en pondre une tartine sur le sujet, pas vrai, Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut donc attendre que toutes ces petites claques aient fait leur effet, que tout le monde ait remis ses petits yeux cernés en face des trous (pas des trous de nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'en vois qui suivent pas au fond ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Ajoutez à ça que SMG et Alem, dans des registres très différents, ne servent plus trop de défouloir de sécurité et voili-voilà le pourquoi du comment (comment, je ne dis que des conneries ! c'est bien fait pour ça, le bar, non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Je propose donc que Finn organise un sondage pour désigner un bouc émissaire qui concentrera sur lui toutes les rognes qui traînent : non seulement, il en prendra plein la gueule mais en plus il aura droit à notre reconnaissance quasi-éternelle. Je n'ose pas proposer de noms, mais je suis sûr que d'autres sont prêts à s'en charger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'on désigne un volontaire à la vindicte populaire et nous retrouverons autour du pilori toute la mansuétude des posts d'antan (quoi, j'ai pas bonne mémoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, vous verrez, à mon âge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

En attendant, comme pénitence, les énervés m'écouteront 3 Ray Ventura et 2 Boby Lapointe. Pour cette fois, la consultation est gratuite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Et puis, actuellement, la mode est aux bipros !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je propose donc que Finn organise un sondage pour désigner un bouc émissaire qui concentrera sur lui toutes les rognes qui traînent : non seulement, il en prendra plein la gueule mais en plus il aura droit à notre reconnaissance quasi-éternelle. Je n'ose pas proposer de noms, mais je suis sûr que d'autres sont prêts à s'en charger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal l'idée du bouc émissaire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais on n'est pas obligé de prendre quelqu'un du bar ! On pourrait tout aussi bien en prendre un au hasard qui traine ses savates dans les forums techniques et qui, par conséquent, ne nous est d'aucune utilité !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal l'idée du bouc émissaire !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une suggestion des plus brillantes comme souvent de la part de TheBig (et comme le crâne de certains en cette fin de canicule). Encore que je soupçonne certains du bar de poster en catimini sous des identités aussi fausses que contournées dans les forums techniques.

Par ailleurs, il y a du pour et du contre : ça permettrait à certains enragés du comptoir d'apprendre qu'il existe des forums techniques (il n'est jamais trop tard pour s'instruire) mais, en contrepartie, combien risquent de dire lors de la remise du diplôme de punching-ball patenté : "mais qui c'est, celui-là ? je veux savoir sur qui je tape !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> mais, en contrepartie, combien risquent de dire lors de la remise du diplôme de punching-ball patenté : "mais qui c'est, celui-là ? je veux savoir sur qui je tape !"


Alors, peut-etre pourrions-nous prendre un "traitre" - c'est-à-dire un gars qui, semblant de rien, traine à la fois dans le bar et dans les forums techniques.
En meme temps, il faut que le gars soit suffisamment costaud pour assumer sa fonction sans déprimer, et qu'il ait assez de sens de l'humour pour prendre du recul...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en connais un comme çà, mais le seul problème, c'est que je l'aime bien !!! ...... hein jpmiss !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : sale traitre !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, peut-etre pourrions-nous prendre un "traitre" - c'est-à-dire un gars qui, semblant de rien, traine à la fois dans le bar et dans les forums techniques.
> En meme temps, il faut que le gars soit suffisamment costaud pour assumer sa fonction sans déprimer, et qu'il ait assez de sens de l'humour pour prendre du recul...!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voilà, des noms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut reconnaître, en plus, que s'il s'agit d'anesthésier toute cette violence qui tend à embuer les forums, jpmiss a un profil gagnant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais là j'ai pris un ticket, chuis *avant vous*, faudra patienter !_


... et un ticket pour groupe, ça n'existe pas ?????


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bien dit putain chuis d'accord !
> *Non à toute forme de violence, il faut S'AIMER les z'uns les z'autres !*
> 
> _Mais là j'ai pris un ticket, chuis *avant vous*, faudra patienter !_



C'est pas humein de poster des choses comme ça le matin


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bien dit putain chuis d'accord !
> *Non à toute forme de violence, il faut S'AIMER les z'uns les z'autres !*
> 
> _Mais là j'ai pris un ticket, chuis *avant vous*, faudra patienter !_



tu peu monter un peu l'appareil ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas humein de poster des choses comme ça le matin


...si j'étais anglais, je dirais "I am raidi" ... Arfffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'appareil génital ?
> Il est monté.
> Réglé, chargé, prêt à l'emploi.


quand tu dis "chargé", c'est "à blanc" j'espère !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

...Allez, tiens, je te prete mon bichon pour t'essuyer ... les yeux !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Dark, fais gaffe : une tentative de dépassement et t'es rayé de mon testament !!!


place à la nouvelle génération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis t'inquiètes pas, t'auras tout le temps pour reprendre de l'avance de septembre à juin.


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un comme çà, mais le seul problème, c'est que je l'aime bien !!! ...... hein jpmiss !!!


Ouf, j'ai eu peur


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si j'étais anglais, je dirais "I am raidi" ... Arfffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, j'ai eu peur


Comme t'es mon préféré (et mon futur héritier), je n'ai meme pas osé te nommer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et puis t'inquiètes pas, t'auras tout le temps pour reprendre de l'avance de septembre à juin.


Peut etre pas !
Dans l'éventualité ou les amerlocs parqueraient les vieux en "pré-retraite" (ce qui semble bien dans leurs habitudes d'après les infos que j'ai pu recueillir...), j'ai décidé de recommencer à étudier ... comme j'ai deux enfants à l'univ ça pourrait etre fun !!! (du moins pour moi, pour eux, je ne sais pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

UN PUGILAT, DE LA VIOLENCE, RHHHHÂÂÂÂ LOVELY.... 

c'étais pas arrivé depuis si longtemps ... depuis la mort de SMG on avais pas eus un tel espoir de voir renaitre une telle violence au bar...  

pourquoi tout ces êtits curs insipides pleuvent sur nous, Mackie et moi aimons la discorde.... OUI ENTRETHREADEZ-VOUS... moi je veux voir ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mackie ça lui permet de bannir à tour de clic, après on fait un rapport à alèm


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé de recommencer à étudier ... comme j'ai deux enfants à l'univ ça pourrait etre fun !!!


"Oui bonjour, vous n'auriez pas vu mon père ?
- Euh, il est enseignant ou à l'administration ?
- Non, il est élève, il est facile à reconnaître quand-même avec ses boucles d'oreilles et son rouge à lèvres.
- Ha oui, je crois que je l'ai vu, suivez les "arf" et vous y êtes"


La hooooooooooooooooonte pour tes enfants


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme t'es mon préféré (et mon futur héritier), je n'ai meme pas osé te nommer !!!


C'est tes enfant qui vont être contents, non seulement tu viens avec eux à la fac, mais en plus tu les prive de l'héritage !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> - Ha oui, je crois que je l'ai vu, suivez les "arf" et vous y êtes"


Arrrfffff !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> mais en plus tu les prive de l'héritage !


Bof tu sais, ils s'en fichent d'un paquet de 5.800 posts périmés !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé de recommencer à étudier ... comme j'ai deux enfants à l'univ ça pourrait etre fun !!! (du moins pour moi, pour eux, je ne sais pas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous partageons les mêmes valeurs, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai toujours eu l'intention de me réinscrire en fac dès que possible (déjà que j'y ai traîné plus de 20 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avant de me décider à rentrer dans la vie "active" comme ils disent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Tu t'inscris en quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Nous partageons les mêmes valeurs, TheBig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh...

vous deux... 

oui, les futurs étudiants sur le retour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








... vous croyez pas qu'ils ont suffisemment de problèmes dans l'éducation nationale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... vous croyez pas qu'ils ont suffisemment de problèmes dans l'éducation nationale


Justement ! En Belgique il y a pénurie d'enseignants - la carrière n'attire plus parait-il !
Alors, comme j'ai toujours réve d'etre prof, il me suffirait de deux petites années pour devenir "suppléant", ce qui me laisserait encore quelques années à pratiquer après ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A vrai dire, ça me tente bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Après tout, mieux vaut un vieux prof que pas de prof du tout !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et renseignements pris, c'est tout-à-fait possible !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Justement ! En Belgique il y a pénurie d'enseignants - la carrière n'attire plus parait-il !
> Alors, comme j'ai toujours réve d'etre prof, il me suffirait de deux petites années pour devenir "suppléant", ce qui me laisserait encore quelques années à pratiquer après !
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'inscris tout de suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gardes-moi la place à coté de Monica


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'inscris en quoi ?







_échange diplome de maitrise de psychologie sans mention obtenu 3 fois et retenté autant de fois. Nombreuses victoires, jamais servi. Contre job rémunéré... sauf macDo et Quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> gardes-moi la place à coté de Monica











 Laquelle ??? :






ou :






Fais gaffe dans ton choix, parce qu'il y en une qui fait tache !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ??? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu me l'enlèves de la bouche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















c'est bien pour ça qu'on l'appelle "baiser à la française"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vive la vieille Europe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Vous z'êtes donc _pas heureux avec nous_ mon p'tit Lebowski ??
> -*NON CHEF NON !*"


Ben alors, dégage !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis sûr que notre sociologue patenté et néammoins clermontois pourrait nous en pondre une tartine sur le sujet, pas vrai, Finn ?



Ca me tente bien çà (pourquoi "néanmoins clermontois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 serait-ce une tare ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
On pourrait trouver diverses explications certes : la canicule suivi de ce coup de frois aurait un effet sur les hormones (oestrogènes/progestérones et testostérones) qui n'auraient pu s'exprimer pleinement pendant cette période d'été (ceux qui n'ont pas pu ... enfin vous voyez .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thebig eclaire les s'te plait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ceci entraine un véritable brasier déclenché par quelques incendiares ou pyromanes qui n'hésitent pas à lacher des cocktails Molotof (au lieu de les boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... hein Gribouille ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ou encore que le nutella le matin il coule trop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on m'a demandé d'en faire une tartine ... je fais une tartine).
Mais mon explication est qu'à force de fréquenter les mêmes gens trop souvent, ... au bout d'un moment çà pète : seule solution : le bol d'air frais dehors.




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je propose donc que Finn organise un sondage pour désigner un bouc émissaire qui concentrera sur lui toutes les rognes qui traînent



C'est déjà fait, par Sir Gribouille










			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, comme pénitence, les énervés m'écouteront 3 Ray Ventura et 2 Boby Lapointe. Pour cette fois, la consultation est gratuite.



La maman des poissons,
Elle est bien gentilleeeeeu
Et moi je l'aime bien avec du citron !


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... et bannissons la violence de ce forum !!!!!
> ps : et le premier qui vient ici pour foutre la m..., on lui pète la gueule !!!



Je serais d'avis d'imposer un censureur.
Toutes violence verbale serait totomatiquement bipée. Ca éviterait que des (biiip) viennent foutre la (biiiip) dans les threads fleuris!

Constatez, c'est efficace!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une suggestion des plus brillantes comme souvent de la part de TheBig (et comme le crâne de certains en cette fin de canicule). Encore que je soupçonne certains du bar de poster en catimini sous des identités aussi fausses que contournées dans les forums techniques.



J'avoue tout : je suis Gwenhiver !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, peut-etre pourrions-nous prendre un "traitre" - c'est-à-dire un gars qui, semblant de rien, traine à la fois dans le bar et dans les forums techniques.
> 
> J'en connais un comme çà, mais le seul problème, c'est que je l'aime bien !!! ...... hein jpmiss !!!
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà tout prévu !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaarrfff !!!
> MDR !


Tire-toi Roberto ... et vite !!! Je vais les descendre ces casseurs de vieux !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a semblé déceler dans certains threads du bar, de l'animosité, de l'agacement, de l'amertume aussi !



Si je peux exprimer mon sentiment pour peu que cela intéresse quelqu'un ... 

Cette animosité provient du fait que même si nous sommes ici pour nous détendre et rigoler, certains threads sont serieux. Un lieu de débat, et d'échange d'idées qui ne dépasse que très rarement les 10 posts.
Ca dégénère tout de suite. Des p'tits malins s'incrustent pour délirer et saboter toute tentative de converser instructivement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors les principaux intervenants s'irritent et finissent par taper sur le premier venu.
Dommage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A y est, c'est dit. Vous pouvez continuer ...


----------



## bebert (22 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue tout : je suis Gwenhiver !!



Non, c'est moi !


----------



## bebert (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux exprimer mon sentiment pour peu que cela intéresse quelqu'un ...
> 
> Cette animosité provient du fait que même si nous sommes ici pour nous détendre et rigoler, certains threads sont serieux. Un lieu de débat, et d'échange d'idées qui ne dépasse que très rarement les 10 posts.
> Ca dégénère tout de suite. Des p'tits malins s'incrustent pour délirer et saboter toute tentative de converser instructivement.
> ...



Tu as raison mais il y a aussi des sujets sérieux traités avec légèreté ou maladresse, ce qui provoque inévitablement des malentendus, des incompréhensions et des querelles


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> maladresse, malentendus, incompréhensions



arrête de toujours faire tout retomber sur macinside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne n'as ouvertement dit que ce serais notre Bouc-missionnaire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est moi !



pffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusqu'à hier tu ne soupçonnais même pas son existence !!


----------



## SuperPara (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ben VAS-Y À DONF !!_
> 
> "Vous z'êtes donc _pas heureux avec nous_ mon p'tit Lebowski ??
> -*NON CHEF NON !*"



ça c'était des vrai bon p'tit gars !




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, dégage !!!



maintenant ils sont mou du gland et ils se font tirer comme des lapins !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

Qui a ouvert la boite de Pandore ? Lara Croft


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison mais il y a aussi des sujets sérieux traités avec légèreté ou maladresse, ce qui provoque inévitablement des malentendus, des incompréhensions et des querelles&amp;#8230;



Oooaaahhh !!
Ca ne m'a pas paru être excessif, ces querelles.
Faut dire que je n'en suis ni l'auteur ni la victime, alors, alors ...


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Oooaaahhh !!
> Ca ne m'a pas paru être excessif, ces querelles.
> Faut dire que je n'en suis ni l'auteur ni la victime, alors, alors ...



tu verras, ça t'arrivera... comme tout les autres tu te feras avoir, te feras engluer dans le processus infernal vicieux et répétitif d'une longue agonie décadente prostrée dans ce bar d'où personne ne sort vraiment.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour finir dans le catacombes du mackie ou du alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu est entré dans la boite de pandorre, tu n'en sortiras point....


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

...t'es cuit...


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

...t'es fait comme un rat.....


----------



## gribouille (22 Août 2003)

... hin hin hin


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, peut-etre pourrions-nous prendre un "traitre" - hein jpmiss !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fumier!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Blagues a part, mon bon thebig, tu as une fois encore mis le doigt (ailleuhhh ca va pas non?) là ou ca coince pour ne pas dire plus..
Si je traine un peu plus du coté obscur ces derniers temps c'est qu'en effet je m'ennuie un peu de ce coté-ci. Je ne parlerais pas d'animosité ou pire d'agressivité n'ayant pas eu a subir ce genre de probleme, mais c'est vrai qu'on rigole moins depuis quelques temps. Heureusement, ca deconne bien encore par ci par là, entre autre avec le magnifique thread de Roberto (auquel je t'invite vivement a participer) ainsi que grace aux apparitions épisodiques des aventures du Doc et d'anntraxh, sans compter quelques jolies déconnades plus ou moins imbibées qui viennent joyeusement "polluer" quasiment tous les threads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref... pour faire monter le compteur il fallait bien que je fase qq chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et comme je n'ai pas le talent de certains pour lancer des sujets interessants et/ou amusants, j'attend que tout le monde soit rentré de vacances pour, d'une part prendre les miennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et d'autres part recommencer a rigoler ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: ton statut de martyr autoproclamé pourait avantageusement être converti en bouc émissaire non?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà tout prévu !!



tu quoque, mi fili!


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ...t'es fait comme un rat.....



si gribouille s'y met tu est mort


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

Pour répondre à la question de thebig, ma première intention était de me lancer dans un état des lieux circonstancié, qui aurait ennuyé beaucoup de monde sans pour autant produire leffet recherché. Je vais donc tâcher dêtre bref.

Je naime pas quon se targue de pouvoir dire ce que le bar est ou nest pas. Beaucoup semblent très bavards sur ce point qui nont, pas plus que moi, de compétence pour lêtre. Le bar est ce que nous en faisons et, si lon sen tient à la brève description de la page daccueil des forums, cest un espace de parole et déchange sur toutes sortes de sujets relatifs ou non à lutilisation du Macintosh. Il me semble donc que pas plus « La queue leu leu » que « Le Bel Argentin » nont lieu de sy trouver. Je renonce donc pour ma part à publier des textes qui trouveront sans doute ailleurs la place quils nont pas ici. Je me contenterai désormais de participer, au gré de mes humeurs, aux conversations qui pourraient souvrir sur ce forum et dy poster en relation directe avec leur sujet dorigine.

Je voudrais seulement ajouter ceci : le rire nest fédérateur que lorsquil est spontané. En faire une obligation, un mot dordre tacite pour tous les participants à ce forum (ou à dautres) me semble une erreur. Il y a des rires mauvais qui cachent bien des malaises. Rions franchement si le cur nous en dit, mais nen faisons pas lhabit dont on recouvre nos querelles. Grand ennemi du conflit, je sais bien pour autant quil y a parfois besoin daffrontements pour assainir certaines situations. Les modérateurs, trop souvent dénigrés, sont là pour empêcher tout dérapage. Il peut leur arriver davoir tort, ils nen sont pas moins la seule autorité compétente en ce lieu.

Enfin quon sache que je ne suis pas ennemi de la légèreté : « Façon Nous Deux » est mon tribu à ce genre. Je suis ennemi de la bêtise et de la facilité (cest dire le mépris profond que minspirent le flood et les jeux de société), et jaccepte dêtre blâmé pour cela.

P.S. : Concernant le problème du « bouc émissaire », voir mon vieux thread intitulé « Keynote ».


----------



## PetIrix (23 Août 2003)

La queue leu leu a tout a fait sa place, comme le 421 ou le flipper à sa place au bistrot!

C'est p'tet pas un bar pochtron, ici, mais pas plus un bar philo !


----------



## tomtom (23 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> le rire nest fédérateur que lorsquil est spontané.



et partagé


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

La vague de flood dont a été victime le bar au début de l'été va laisser des traces...


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

hin hin hin


----------



## PetIrix (23 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> hin hin hin



Gaffe à ce que tu dis.
D'aucun pourraient te faire remarquer que tu te laisse aller à de l'imbécilité et de la facilité ...


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La vague de flood dont a été victime le bar au début de l'été va laisser des traces...


 où ça ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> où ça ?



"dans ton ©" aurait-on pu dire justement, mais je laisse au 'tit global l'usage de cette formule.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

C'est vrai doc tu vas plus écrire de textes ?

Dommage !!!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> "dans ton ©" aurait-on pu dire justement, mais je laisse au 'tit global l'usage de cette formule.



Mmmmm !!!
Elégant
Raffiné
Courtois

C'est vrai que ça baisse ici en ce moment !


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Pas remarqué...


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai doc tu vas plus écrire de textes ?
> 
> Dommage !!!!!!!



Il n'a pas dit qu'il n'écrirait plus mais qu'il publierait ses textes ailleurs. Pfffff !


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm !!!
> Elégant
> Raffiné
> Courtois
> ...



on veu bien déconner en effet mais là...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait, par sir Gribouille



J'étais dans la liste et on ne m'a rien dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre très vexé : personne qui ne m'en veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais demander à benjamin les droits de modération dans le bar, histoire de corriger ce scandale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus c'est vrai que l'ambiance a l'air d'avoir souffert de la chaleur...

Même si DocEvil a raison : une explication franche vaut souvent mieux qu'une bonne humeur forcée et dissimulant les ressentiments


----------



## tomtom (23 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas dit qu'il n'écrirait plus mais qu'il publierait ses textes ailleurs. Pfffff !



et où


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas dit qu'il n'écrirait plus mais qu'il publierait ses textes ailleurs. Pfffff !



C'est toujours ça de gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Le Monde" est interessé pour publier un billet d'humeur tous les 8 ans...un genre d'amélie nothomb en moins drôle.


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> et où



Sur son site perso ou ailleurs, j'en sais rien. Faudra lui demander


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Trop tard, il est vexé.

Il s'est passé quoi le 17 juin 2000 ?


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

Le texte suivant &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec jpmiss et docEvil, mis à part peut-être que : &gt; Pour des motifs tout à fait différents, des trerah comme *"Nice people"* _(parce qu'il m'a fait le plus grand bien comme lecteur et participant !)_, *"façon nous deux"* _(parce que c'est drôle et bien fait)_, *"Le bel argentin"* _(parce que c'est magnifique)_ ou *"votre talent de secrétaire"* _(parce que j'aime bien les secrétaires !)_ ont tout à fait leur place ici, à côté des avis éclairés sur le design automobile, la politique commerciale (!) d'Apple© ou des liens vers des sites marrants...
> *Continuons donc à être sensible, dans tous les sens du terme.*
> 
> &gt; Les blagues récurrentes sur la saoulographie réelle ou présumée de tel ou tel(le) me gonflent, personnellement, parce que l'alcool peut se révéler très vite une drogue dure, et que de toutes manières ça me fait plus marrer depuis le 17 juin 2000.
> ...



&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;pourrais être suivi de celui-ci &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;


			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Assez des tergiversations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Puis par celui-ci :

NA !


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

.... non non c'est juste pour informer le chaland, mackie, je cherche pas à fouttre le bordel là où de toute façon c'est toujours mal rangé... on dirais ta chambre mackie.... alors arrête


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

... mackie ça suffit... ou je dis à tonton Amok que t'es pas sage, et qu'il vas encore te "slap you ahead with a large 44 tonnes plein de PC sous windoze"


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

... bon un modo ou un admin peut pas liberer Sonnyboy, ça manque de piment dans ce bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aller mackie, je dis rien à tonton Amok si tu fait cette bonne action pour nous tous


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

C'est vrai que c'était mieux avant, mais, si c'est pour le virer de suite...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'était mieux avant, mais, si c'est pour le virer de suite...


Déjà nostalgique


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

oui


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

C'est le foutoir


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

oui


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Et c'est rien de le dire


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

vrai


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2003)

Et pas qu'un peu...


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

entièrement d'accord


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Et si ce n'était que ça


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Et c'est vrai qu'on dit pas tout


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le bar est ce que nous en faisons et, si lon sen tient à la brève description de la page daccueil des forums, cest un espace de parole et déchange sur toutes sortes de sujets relatifs ou non à lutilisation du Macintosh. Il me semble donc que pas plus « La queue leu leu » que « Le Bel Argentin » nont lieu de sy trouver.



Comprends pas


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

On est deux.


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Ca me rassure


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rassure



on va faire un trio: ce ne sera pas bancal


----------



## bonpat (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on va faire un trio: ce ne sera pas bancal


on est quatre


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Personne ne comprends jamais ce qu'il dit, mais il est de bon ton de faire semblant d'apprécier.


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on va faire un trio: ce ne sera pas bancal



Je préviens tout de suite, je chante pas


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne comprends jamais ce qu'il dit, mais il est de bon ton de faire semblant d'apprécier.



Bof


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

c'est pas ce qu'on m'a dit !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je préviens tout de suite, je chante pas



suis très TRES déçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_pour une fois qu'on aurait pu passer un moment agréable_


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> on est quatre



Prend une chaise, on va faire une belotte


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Prend une chaise, on va faire une belotte



et c'est qui qui pourra tricher


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Toujours les filles qui trichent, sinon elles gagnent pas.


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

J'avais une réponse toute faite, mais je m'abstiendrai


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Mais si j'ai déjà tout entendu, tu peux y aller de ta réponse toute faite...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Mais si j'ai déjà tout entendu, tu peux y aller de ta réponse toute faite...


Moi je pense à "la ferme", mais je suis pas sur


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Toi, manifestement "penser" ne te réussi pas.

Suivant !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Toi, manifestement "penser" ne te réussi pas.



à toi non plus, manifestement


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Et pourquoi je vous prie ????????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi je vous prie ????????



je trouvais la remarque de Dark tout à fait justifiée


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Attends je retourne la lire, j'ai déjà oublié...


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Ah ouais, c'est pour l'histoire des filles qui trichent, c'est vraiment pas ce que j'ai dit de plus méchant, d'ailleur barbarella n'a pas jugé bon de répondre...

Enfin aprés tout, chacun voit midi à sa porte...

Tu dis ça parce que tu es triste que krystof ne soit pas là pour écrire des conneries avec toi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur barbarella n'a pas jugé bon de répondre...



elle est plus intelligente que moi


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Tu te fais du mal, non, je pense qu'elle me connait plus, par contre.


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Pour moi, dans un bar (un rien carricatural certes), il y a un flipper, un billard, des saoulons, des philosophes jamais sortis de l'oeuf qui refont le monde (c'est rare, mais y'en on en voit parfois), des jeux électronnique, des joueurs de cartes, les résultats du PMU, les paris, etc...

Les discutions sont le cul, les bagnoles, sa vie, ses emmerdes, tout et rien, etc...

Dans un bar, tout le monde ne parle pas avec tout le monde en même temps, tout le monde se connait peut-être, mais tout le monde n'a pas les même genre d'intérêt, tout le monde ne s'entend pas avec tout le monde mais tout le monde est là pour s'amuser et oublier les petit tracas de la vie quotidienne entre copains. Bref, c'est la vie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et dans ce bar virtuel, l'esprit d'un vrai bar est plutôt là. Tout le monde a son cliché, tout le monde a sa place. Et ceux qui ont des repproches à faire à tout le monde jusqu'à en altérer l'ambiance n'ont qu'à sortir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est dans un bar ici, et non pas dans un salon de thé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Boit un canon, c'est la mienne.


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Boit un canon, c'est la mienne.



A ta santé


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Merci, ça fait longtemps que quelqu'un n'avais pas dit un truc sensé ici, donc c'est avec plaisir.


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

You're Welcome


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Enlève ta main de ma cuisse...


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

C'est pas la mienne !


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Merde qui alors ?

Le pauvre vieux raleur et rentré chez sa femme se faire gronder...


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

J'en sais rien, va voir qui est à l'autre bout


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

J'ose pas ils ont pas l'air franc du collier


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Alors, amuse toi bien avec tes nouveaux amis.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Non, tu sais je suis pas trés apprécié dans ce bistrot...


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Tu m'étonnes


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Qu'est ce que j'ai encore dit ?


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

Réfléchis-y. La nuit porte conseil. Bonne nuit.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Ben voyons, allé file avant que je m'ennerve.


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchis-y. La nuit porte conseil. Bonne nuit.



Ça réfléchit aussi un GI Joe en col roulé ?


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> on est quatre



Si ca se limite à ce nombre, ca va encore. Nous sommes loin du ratio fréquentation/nazerie d'un bar moyen.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça réfléchit aussi un GI Joe en col roulé ?



Nato... Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour toi... Je dois quand même te dire que le costume de Saint protecteur des martyrs, il te va pas du tout au teint


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

De quoi parles-tu Bruno ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Août 2003)

Rien... désolé, un coup de chaleur en pleine nuit (C'est fou ce que la lune échauffe les esprits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça réfléchit aussi un GI Joe en col roulé ?



Bah tu vois...


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense à "la ferme", mais je suis pas sur



Non, non Dark, ce n'est pas ça, et en plus c'est pas méchant


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, dans un bar (un rien carricatural certes), il y a un flipper, un billard, des saoulons, des philosophes jamais sortis de l'oeuf qui refont le monde (c'est rare, mais y'en on en voit parfois), des jeux électronnique, des joueurs de cartes, les résultats du PMU, les paris, etc...
> 
> Les discutions sont le cul, les bagnoles, sa vie, ses emmerdes, tout et rien, etc...
> 
> ...



Je n'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois...



Non, je ne vois pas, c'est où ?


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, non Dark, ce n'est pas ça, et en plus c'est pas méchant


Bon, ben excuse moi d'avoir répondu à ta place alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça réfléchit aussi un GI Joe en col roulé ?



oui mais il faut penser à mettre son bonnet pour éviter les fuites et les débordements


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

Déjà qu'ils sont un peu sourds...


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> hein ?




on dit "comment"


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> quoi?



vais remplacer le cornet acoustique par un verre de rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça sera sûrement plus efficace


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

essaie toujours...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'ils sont un peu sourds...



ah çà c'est le miel pops que l'on me met toutes les nuits dans les oreilles depuis que je suis tout petit. PAr contre, impossible de savoir qui c'est et d'où çà vient.


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ah çà c'est le miel pops que l'on me met toutes les nuits dans les oreilles depuis que je suis tout petit. PAr contre, impossible de savoir qui c'est et d'où çà vient.



certainement un complot gouvernemental...


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

les salauds...


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

et c'est peut dire...


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Mais bon, ça ou aut'chose...

Enfin, moi j'dis ça j'dis rien !


----------



## gribouille (23 Août 2003)

ouaip... enfin bref


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

on est pas rendu là.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> on est pas rendu là.











 (avec une telle perche je ne pouvais que sauter !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

C'est toi le taulier, c'est toi qui passe la serpillière...


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi le taulier, c'est toi qui passe la serpillière...



mais il peut te mettre  a la porte


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi le taulier, c'est toi qui passe la serpillière...



on va attendre la bonne


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on va attendre la bonne



elle est en vacance il parait


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Mauvaises habitudes ça...

Faut faire son ménage soi même...


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais il peut te mettre  a la porte



Chouette !! Avec un bonnet d'âne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_T'as mal aux yeux, la taupe, a les tourner dans tous les sens ?_


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Chouette !! Avec un bonnet d'âne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Chouette !! Avec un bonnet d'âne ?








ou un bonnet de grenouille si tu préfères


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



Si tu en trouves un à ma taille, je prend, de suite !!


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

ça fait un peu naze non ?

ou c'est le chat qui fait cet effet...


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

À fond !! C'est pour ne faire peur aux 'tites n'enfantes !!


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Ach ya, les pétites nenfants...

Jé n'aime pas les pétites nenfants...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ach ya, les pétites nenfants...
> 
> Jé n'aime pas les pétites nenfants...



heureusement pour toi que tu ne ressembles pas à tes parents


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Sans rire, quand tu t'aventures en dehors de pinard, biere, verre, bistrot, et autre on comprend plus ce que tu dis...

Sur ce coup là, je crois qu'il vaut mieux pour toi d'ailleur.

Mais tu peux quand même essayer de clarifier ton discours, si tu oses....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

quand j'aurai le temps, te ferai un dessin


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Je m'y attendais un peu.

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil donc.

Fin, en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Fin, en ce qui me concerne.



patience et longueur de temps...


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Nan, nan...

Seules la force et la rage fonctionnent, fils...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Nan, nan...
> Seules la force et la rage fonctionnent, fils...



vont se battre pour la reconnaissance de paternité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























 MDR


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

plouf...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

tu sais pas nager, j'espère


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Avec toutes ces années de sous marin ce serait un comble.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes ces années de sous marin ce serait un comble.


ce qui explique l'odeur de vase


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Oui c'est ça !
Trop marrant, j'ai hate d'avoir vachement d'expérience comme toi pour être enfin drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ça !
> Trop marrant, j'ai hate d'avoir vachement d'expérience comme toi pour être enfin drôle.



faudrait pas confondre le nez et l'expérience


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Vraiment trop fort !!

Comprends pas.

Toujours pareil !

Je m'inquièterais si j'étais le seul dans ce cas.


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

Nan, pas compris non plus !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan, pas compris non plus !!



Je propose que l'on ne le sache jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et en attendant que les multipseudos de tout bord de Sonnyboy se calment un tant soit peu (le thread "recette" a été créée ... pour donner des recettes et pas pour faire de la joute verbale messieurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prière de respecter au moins le thread si vous ne pouvez vous respectez vous-même ... ou respectez les autres.), par mesure de précaution, et comme tout a été dit, le sujet est clos.


----------

